

Cheat Sheet for Startup Weekend and Hackathons - fersho311
http://www.tokbox.com/blog/having-fun-at-startup-weekend/

======
gmcabrita
Something you might not be aware of: browsing <https://www.tokbox.com/blog/>
yields a 404 whilst using plain http works fine.

------
fersho311
Feel free to write/add more to the list!

------
lizagub
this is great, very nifty and complete!

------
billma127127
love it

